# SWITCH : récupérer mes emails



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2002)

bonsoir,
Je viens de faire une sauvegarde de mon carnet d'adresses, de mes "favoris", de quelques documents, etc., mais je ne trouve pas la procédure pour récupérer dans mon Ibook les Emails que j'ai gardé dans outlook express de mon Pécé...

Si quelqu'un sait faire, merci d'avance !

N (J-1)


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

Salut !

Tout d'abord, permets-moi de te souhaiter la bienvenue dans la communauté Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le problème d'Outlook Express est qu'il stocke ses mails dans un fichier au format propriétaire. A priori, impossible donc de récupérer directement les mails dedans.

Toutefois, le site US d'Apple suggère la technique suivanten qui permet de contourner le problème Outlook Express :

1. Ouvrir un compte sur un site offrant une boîte email accessible en IMAP4. Je peux te suggérer www.netcourrier.com (gratuit), ou www.mac.com (Apple, payant).

2. Configurer Outlook Express pour accéder à ce compte mail en IMAP4. Ce protocole permet de gérer des emails sur un serveur ; il est notamment possible de gérer des dossiers, et de mettre des mails sur le serveur, contrairement à POP3 qui ne permet que de récupérer des mails dans un dossier unique.

3. Configurer de la même manière Mail de Mac OS X pour accéder au même serveur.

4. Dans outlook express, déplacer tes mails archivés vers les dossiers du serveur. Il est probablement possible de conserver dans l'opération l'arborescence de dossiers que tu utilises peut-être pour classer tes mails.
Si le volume total de tes mails excède l'espace disponible, procèdes en plusieurs fois, en répétant les opérations 4 à 6.

5. Dans Mail, tu devrais maintenant avoir accès à tous les mails stockés sur le serveur, et tu peux les récupérer en local.

6. Supprimes les mails du serveur après les avoir récupéré, ou tu peux aussi les y laisser si tu décides de conserver ce compte.

Voilà ! ma procédure n'est pas très détaillée, mais n'hésite pas à me demander des précisions sur telle ou telle étape si tu as le moindre problème.

Au plaisir de te lire,


----------



## Nest18 (5 Décembre 2002)

Il a encore plus facile !!!!

Va sur cette adresse puis tu trouvera un script pour importer tes mail à partir de la base de donnée outlook express pc vers mac ......

le liens est : http://homepage.mac.com/berkowit28/

Voilà !!


Bienvenu chez les macs users


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nest18:</font><hr />*
Va sur cette adresse puis tu trouvera un script pour importer tes mail à partir de la base de donnée outlook express pc vers mac ......
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ca m'a plutôt l'air d'être des AppleScript pour transférer des données entre Entourage et Outlook Express pour Mac OS 9 ?


----------



## Nest18 (5 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr />* 

Ca m'a plutôt l'air d'être des AppleScript pour transférer des données entre Entourage et Outlook Express pour Mac OS 9 ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas vraiment .... il faut aller sur import-export entourage puis il a un fichier text qui explique comment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore plus facile est d'aller directement sur applescriptcentral.com





Voici un extrait d'un article d'un journal Montrealais sur la questions ....

Chronique
Un musicien au secours des internautes
Michel Dumais
Édition du mardi 15 octobre 2002, Le Devoir

Certains critiques musicaux de Montréal se souviennent peut-être d'avoir entendu parler de Paul Berkowitz. Pianiste classique originaire de Montréal, ayant étudié à l'Université McGill ainsi qu'au Curtis Institute de Philadelphie, Paul enseigne maintenant à l'Université de Californie à Santa Barbara après un séjour de quelques années à Londres au Guildhall School.

Bref, et j'entends déjà plusieurs d'entre vous se dire la même chose, qu'est-ce que ce type a à voir avec cette chronique ? Mais chers lecteurs, tout. Car voyez-vous, Paul est sans doute l'un de ceux qui peuvent aider les «switchers» (du nom de la campagne d'Apple [Switch] qui incite les utilisateurs PC à changer pour le Mac) à faire la transition en toute quiétude.

Il faut comprendre, qu'outre le piano classique, Paul s'est découvert une nouvelle passion : la programmation en langage AppleScript au point d'en devenir un des maîtres. Comme ça, pour le plaisir.

Or notre cher Montréalais expatrié a compris qu'un des grands problèmes auxquels avaient à faire face les «switchers» était la conversion de leur courriel Outlook Express ou Outlook sous PC en courriel Mac Entourage, Entourage étant le Outlook version Macintosh inclus dans la suite Office 2001 et Office X.

Pas de filtres

Il n'existe pas de filtres d'importation ou d'exportation de courriel PC vers le Mac. Le courriel Outlook Express PC n'est pas compatible avec Outlook Express Mac. Eh oui  ! Un autre de ces grands mystères typiquement Microsoft. Il en est de même avec le format Outlook PC (fichiers .PST) qui n'est pas le bienvenu avec un produit Microsoft Mac.

Avec beaucoup d'ingéniosité et plusieurs semaines de programmation en AppleScript, Paul Berkowitz a réussi là où l'Oncle Bill a échoué. Convertir les données provenant d'un PC (courriel, calendrier, notes, carnet d'adresses, comptes de courriel) vers l'application Entourage Macintosh, et vice-versa.

Et le tout fonctionne très bien. J'ai utilisé les scripts de Paul Berkowitz pour importer près de 600 mégaoctets de données Outlook Express PC vers Entourage X pour Mac OS X sans rencontrer aucune difficulté.


Vous pouvez télécharger les fichiers AppleScripts «Export-Import Entourage» de Paul Berkowitz sur le site AppleScriptCentral ou encore sur le site personnel de Paul. Considérant la somme de travail, Paul Berkowitz propose son outil aux internautes pour la ridicule somme de 12,50 $, ce qui est vraiment pour un outil aussi pratique. De plus, en visitant les deux sites ci-dessus nommés, vous pourrez aussi télécharger plusieurs autres scripts que Paul a programmés, et ceux-ci gratuitement. Et n'hésitez pas à écrire un petit mot à Paul, qui a toujours dans son coeur une place pour Montréal. Rappelez-lui que même si le soleil de la Californie est chaud, Montréal demeure encore une des plus belles villes au monde où il fait bon vivre. Surtout en ce magnifique automne


----------



## nekura (5 Décembre 2002)

Euh oui, mais si tu veux importer tes archives dans Mail, et que tu n'as pas Entourage ? (Tout le monde n'est pas obligé de se payer Office v.X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ceci dit, ces scripts peuvent rendre service à pas mal de switchers ! Bravo au gars qui les a écrit.


----------



## Kzimir (7 Décembre 2002)

Quand je pense qu'à l'époque (y a un peu plus d'un an), je m'étais fait chier à transférer mes mails Pc sous Mozilla Pc, puis à réimporter cette base de données sous Mac, et réimporter depuis entourage les mails Mozilla... Je m'étais trop mais alors trop bien marré ce jour là ;-)


----------

